# Tidal info



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

ok so as you know by my name i am a noob fisherman ....everyone always says fish 2 hrs before and after the tides .....so if high tide is at 11:00 am when is the best time to fish ?


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

when they are biting!!!


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

judging by others reports and my trips....they seem to bite best on the days I am working:reallycrying:reallycrying


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

i hear that thats my problem i am always working


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

my grandfather has told me to fish by the almanac that thig is about as worthless as the paper it is prented on,i have had better luck by going when i think will bw a goodtime as far all the theorys i dont know if there is any that are true except for the full moon have caught alot under a full moon


----------

